# Which is better for cardio...........



## RCastillo (Nov 11, 2002)

Running, Elliptical Trainers, or a combination of both?

I have knees that are not so good, but I feel that if I don't run, the workout is not as good as it should be.

Thanks for your reponses!:asian:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 11, 2002)

If you are trying to isolate the cardiovascular system what you are doing with the rest of your body.  You heart doesn't know if it has to pump harder because your lifting free weights, using nautilus machines, running up a hill, running down a hill, on  a treadmill etc.

If running hurts your nees though that I would recomend not doing it or at the least making sure to only run on soft things like grass and in the woods.


----------



## KenpoGirl (Nov 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> 
> *Running, Elliptical Trainers, or a combination of both?
> 
> ...



My suggestion is an Elliptical trainer.  It has zero impact and you get a great workout, and you can go in reverse to hit other muscle groups in your legs and butt.  Not that you don't have a cute butt already.  

If I had the money I'd love to have one.  Eliptical machine that is, sorry not your butt.


----------



## RCastillo (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KenpoGirl _
> 
> *My suggestion is an Elliptical trainer.  It has zero impact and you get a great workout, and you can go in reverse to hit other muscle groups in your legs and butt.  Not that you don't have a cute butt already.
> 
> If I had the money I'd love to have one.  Eliptical machine that is, sorry not your butt.   *



it's ok, you can have the butt for free!


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 12, 2002)

Elliptical Trainer, by far.

Same cardio benefits.

Zero impact.

Martial arts by nature is a high impact exercise that stresses the hands, elbows, hips, knees and ankles.  You don't need to add any more stress to your body when you can get the same benefit with no impact.


----------



## JDenz (Jan 14, 2003)

hit the mat the best cardio is spin drills lol.  That and chasen the mofo's who don't pay


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jan 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *Elliptical Trainer, by far. *



Same Here. You will not go wrong.


----------



## Zujitsuka (Jan 14, 2003)

Elliptical trainers.

All the best.


----------

